# wheel fell off on freeway!



## MK2ADdict (Apr 12, 2008)

okay so my wheel flew off on the interstate today on the way home the whole drum cover fell off... the rear bearing was the cause... 
i noticed while stopping that my petal hit the floor, did i destroy a brake line on the drum?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

you will prolly need to replace everything from stub axle and out. take a pic of damage. what kind of a car was it?


----------



## MK2ADdict (Apr 12, 2008)

mk2 jetta


----------



## MK2ADdict (Apr 12, 2008)

BiH said:


> you will prolly need to replace everything from stub axle and out. take a pic of damage. what kind of a car was it?


yea, i figured that, i can get those parts but i saw one brake line running to the top of the drum witch isnt a problem but i wasnt sure about the bottom of the drum since the car skidded across the road on the rear drum


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

If bearings failed and your stub axle broke ...drum when off with the wheel...you skidded on the backing plate..which will need replacing along with axle bearings etc...I'd do a junkyard run and grab all the parts for the rear wheel/brake assembly...!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Might be a good time to convert to rear disc brakes.

If you're going to stay with drum rear brakes... I just finished parting out a 96 Jetta Trek with 141K miles. I'll sell you both rear drum brake sets (left and right sides) from the stub axles out to the spindle nuts (stub axles, drums, backing plates, brake shoes (condition unknown), springs, bearings, thrust washers, axle nuts, grease caps, and parking brake cables) complete for $50 cash if you pick it up, OR plus the shipping, if you can't (figure it will run about $35 shipped in (2) large USPS Flat Rate boxes).

PM me if interested.


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

did you get your wheel back?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

vivalamexico said:


> did you get your wheel back?


:laugh:, it is a good question.

I'm glad you didn't get in a serious accident, I would love to see some pics of this.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

speaking of wheel falling off, one of our fedex trucks lost its front wheel. this one place that changes tires has had more than few trucks with loose lug nuts and this one lost one of the wheels. they found the wheel half a mile down the road, it damaged the guard rail a bit. wheel is about 100+ lbs haha:laugh:


----------

